# Coast Starlight #14 Roomette 009



## Lilyluvs2travel (Jan 24, 2020)

Hello,
I will be taking my first Amtrak Coast Starlight trip (LA to Seattle) and I’m in Roomette #009. I know it’s on the upper level but what I’d really like to know if it’s in a quiet location and if I’ll have a view of the Coast. 
Any tips for a newbie?


----------



## pennyk (Jan 24, 2020)

Room 9 will be fairly close to the door between the cars, so you may hear some noise. Because it is unknown which way the cars will be configured, you will not know in advance if you will have a view of the coast from your room. The last time I was on 14 from LA, I was in the dining car during the best scenery (in my opinion) and got some great views and photos. The sightseer lounge is also a great location to view scenery if your room is not on the coast side.


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 24, 2020)

I was concerned about the potential noise on a trip on the Southwest Chief a couple years ago when all we could get was roomette 10 at the end of the car. It turned out to be perfectly fine and we did not notice any extra noise in that roomette compared to the others. As a result I would now be fine with a room at the end of the car. 

As Penny said, it is difficult to predict if your room will be on the Ocean side or not but I agree with the suggestion to spend a lot of time in the sightseer lounge car. 

Hope you have a great trip.


----------



## Asher (Jan 24, 2020)

Million dollar question, let us know how it all works out. My guess it'll be perfect.


----------



## RichieRich (Jan 24, 2020)

On even months on the AT we have 2 adjoining bedrooms, but on odd months I travel alone and request room "A" on _the end._ Never really noticed anyone passing between cars. The end room is rather quiet as you don't share that retractable wall, and you don't hear the room next to you "flushing"! People walking past your door is the same...if you _are _a roomette - book one downstairs...if on the AT.


----------



## Barb Stout (Jan 24, 2020)

I think the coffee station is at the other end of the car near roomette 1, so you won't have as many people near your roomette compared to roomette 1 and 2. I think the attendant is stationed in roomette 1.


----------



## Maglev (Jan 24, 2020)

The only difference I notice in terms of noise in Roomettes is that I think the downstairs rooms are quieter because of less traffic in the hallway.

The Superliner sleepers can be oriented in either direction, so the yard crews put them either way when making up the train. You never know what side you'll be on until the train pulls into the station.


----------



## amtrakp42 (Jan 25, 2020)

Maglev said:


> The only difference I notice in terms of noise in Roomettes is that I think the downstairs rooms are quieter because of less traffic in the hallway.
> 
> The Superliner sleepers can be oriented in either direction, so the yard crews put them either way when making up the train. You never know what side you'll be on until the train pulls into the station.


I always call to make reservations and request room 5 or 6. They are between the coffee /upper bath and the end doors. And if your really lucky the roommettes end can be next to dinner and lots of traffic to dinner and lounge car. Actually I like roommette 18 in dorm car on superliners. And the bathroom next to it has a shower all on the upper level. And is very quite, with little traffic and conductors.


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 25, 2020)

I have been in rooms 9 or 10 many times.

Yes, they are at the end of the car, and yes, they are near the end door. However, unless your room door is open (and I doubt you leave it open overnight), I do not hear any excess noise from the door or people walking by. I hear as much noise as if I was in (say) room 5.

Another good thing is that if you were in room 6, you would have noise from the people in rooms 4 and 8 along with the lower level rooms. Room 9 only has room 7 next to it, and no room below it. Not many people spend the ride between the cars.

I have no problems with rooms 9 or 10 at all.


----------



## oregon pioneer (Jan 25, 2020)

The good news (since you are going all the way to Seattle) is that you get a great view no matter which side you are on. If you are on the landward side, you may need to go the diner or SSL to see the ocean, but you will wake up to a view of Mt. Shasta (clouds permitting)! When I am on that side, I like to wake up at daylight if possible, and open the curtains to see the view.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Jan 28, 2020)

I prefer to have a room in the furthest sleeper from the Dining Car to minimize the foot traffic past my room. The opening and closing is constant during meal times from passengers coming from up to three sleepers and the dorm car.


----------

